

Has Twitter Been Censoring Posts about a Saudi or American Spring? - knowsnothing613
http://i.imgur.com/geV9B.jpg

======
mikecane
That error message is a Twitter bug that has cropped up in like the past two
months. Another one is "User Does Not Exist." Refresh the page and if you
RTed, you should see it has gone through in both cases. I don't work for
Twitter and am not defending their censorship of things such as Trending
Topics. Just telling what's a fact here and reflects my own experience. Others
have had these messages crop up too and have tweeted about them. Refreshing
the page fixes it.

------
jopt
Just like the Siri abortion controversy. The error message is written in
English and has a personal tone, so we assume the reason for the error is
equally intelligent. It makes sense, too — when traditional tools break they
are seldom polite about it.

------
matthewj
I think this is just a bug. Nothing sinister going on here.

------
robot_mind
Twitter's investors include KHC and DST. This may cause some to question its
integrity.

